# CDR Similarity in Episode - my Professional advice to everyone



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I am getting a lot of inquiries in private messages, as well as seeing a rising trend of posts about applicants to Engineers Australia getting adverse responses from their assessors saying the report is similar to other reports.

This post is not about how to write a CDR. This is about what NOT to do when writing a CDR to minimise the risk of being caught up by EA's similarity matching

*How does EA catch your CDR as similar?*

EA uses "Turn It In" Turnitin - Technology to Improve Student Writing which is a universal plagiarism detection engine. It compares submissions against both previous submissions as well as public information (white papers, manuals, websites, etc.

Turn It In is very sophisticated and can sniff similarity very easy.

*What could cause a similarity?*

1- Using a CDR Writing service.

There are lots of websites and consultants offering to write your CDR for you

This is a- illegal as you declare on your application that this is your *original* work, b- unethical, c- liable to detection

Why? Because the same person writing the same submissions over and over again will definitely have the same style, phrases, etc.

I do not mean here those who offer review, feedback, support services. i.e. people who make you write your own, but advise and guide you on how to write, and review the submission and point out the shortfalls to you. Some people have used services like that with no issue. I mean you have to avoid those who write it themselves for you altogether.

2- Using a friend's CDR as a guideline

I do not mean copying here, I mean those who use another CDR as their "blueprint". You are bound to eventually end up "inspired" with some similarity (at least subconsciously)

3- Downloading many CDRs from the internet to use as a guideline

Same as #2. Remember, Turn It In compares your CDR against ALL available sources, not just one by one.

4- Copying from academic material (text books, etc.)

Turnitin will have no qualms about considering you a plagiarist. Copying from CDR is not the only offence. 


----------

*Conclusion*

Read the MSA Booklet, understand it very well, read it 3-4 times, write your own CDR from scratch without reading other CDRs as a guideline. If you need help, consult someone who GUIDES, not WRITES the report.

*Ahmad Shady - MARA # 1575106*


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am getting a lot of inquiries in private messages, as well as seeing a rising trend of posts about applicants to Engineers Australia getting adverse responses from their assessors saying the report is similar to other reports.
> 
> ...


This information must be surely useful. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> This information must be surely useful.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


another tning to add here is which could save the new applicants from this issue is:
Use writecheck to check your cdr before submission.
writecheck is from turnitin but for students and it uses same resourses as turnitin to check the submitted text for plagiarism.
Hence if you have less than 3 to 4% matching content, you are good to go.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

*Good one but!*

What if i had a project report of my project and there will not be any problem (i guess) to copying data from that project report of is there any ???


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

zain8791 said:


> What if i had a project report of my project and there will not be any problem (i guess) to copying data from that project report of is there any ???


If this project report is not publicly published, and is your own only (no collaboration, exclusively your own work) then it should not be an issue


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> If this project report is not publicly published, and is your own only (no collaboration, exclusively your own work) then it should not be an issue


well most of the unis use turnitin too and these project reports go through that.
once they are there, there is a huge possibility of the matching content unless you completely rephrase your work which i did and in fact did not look into my reports at all but wrote the content again for career episodes.
In that case it is near to impossible to have same sought of structure of sentences etc.
but if you copy it straight and paste into the career episodes.
It could create an issue.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

how about putting two out of three career episodes from your educational background. i.e: from bachelor's and Master's ?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

zain8791 said:


> how about putting two out of three career episodes from your educational background. i.e: from bachelor's and Master's ?


i already answered your question.
you are overthinking on it.
i had 2 episodes from my bs and ms projects

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> i already answered your question.
> you are overthinking on it.
> i had 2 episodes from my bs and ms projects
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


yup i got it (Y) Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

zain8791 said:


> how about putting two out of three career episodes from your educational background. i.e: from bachelor's and Master's ?


I have had clients with ZERO professional experience, who have had to write ALL three episodes based on academic episodes (e.g. graduation projects, research tasks, etc.) ..... not an issue at all.

Just don't plagiarise. This is what EA will never forgive. Otherwise, they are very flexible and will cut you lots of slack and even will allow you to resubmit docs/episodes twice or even thrice if they have any concern (other than plagiarism) with them.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Very useful information. This is a must read for everyone before starting to write their Career Episodes.


----------



## Antediluvian (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello,

In case of negative assessment from EA (on the basis of plagiarism/ insufficient documentation to demonstrate competency), is it possible to resubmit career episodes?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Antediluvian said:


> Hello,
> 
> In case of negative assessment from EA (on the basis of plagiarism/ insufficient documentation to demonstrate competency), is it possible to resubmit career episodes?


In most cases, EA bans the applicant for 1 year


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> I have had clients with ZERO professional experience, who have had to write ALL three episodes based on academic episodes (e.g. graduation projects, research tasks, etc.) ..... not an issue at all.
> 
> Just don't plagiarise. This is what EA will never forgive. Otherwise, they are very flexible and will cut you lots of slack and even will allow you to resubmit docs/episodes twice or even thrice if they have any concern (other than plagiarism) with them.


Got it sir (Y)


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am getting a lot of inquiries in private messages, as well as seeing a rising trend of posts about applicants to Engineers Australia getting adverse responses from their assessors saying the report is similar to other reports.
> 
> ...


Thanks there mate. That was an eye opener


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

what if anyone uses a pirated engineering software ..? do EA ask for a license no. for the engineering software used in the project (For modelling and analysis like ANSYS, PRO-E)


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

zain8791 said:


> what if anyone uses a pirated engineering software ..? do EA ask for a license no. for the engineering software used in the project (For modelling and analysis like ANSYS, PRO-E)


no way.
they are concerned about your competencies not how you downloaded some software.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

*how much of technical in formation i can put on CDR*

in msa booklet it says"Do not present large amount of technical materiel" for e.g graphs, photos and charts etc .. i m using my educational project as my CDR and it surely contains analysis figures and photos and omitting them will not give a good picture about my work .. is it safe to put those photos (Analysis results) on CDR?????


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

zain8791 said:


> in msa booklet it says"Do not present large amount of technical materiel" for e.g graphs, photos and charts etc .. i m using my educational project as my CDR and it surely contains analysis figures and photos and omitting them will not give a good picture about my work .. is it safe to put those photos (Analysis results) on CDR?????


i had the same but i did not include 99% of them only a couple or two to demonstrate final reuslta. Try to present most of the stuff in text form.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi, thank you very much for this post. It personnally helped me decide that I really want to write my CDR myself - once the "shock" of the amount of work required for it has passed of course


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Sevy said:


> Hi, thank you very much for this post. It personnally helped me decide that I really want to write my CDR myself - once the "shock" of the amount of work required for it has passed of course


It's not as much as you think it is. Once you get started it starts flowing.

You can use a professional service for guidance, review, coaching, feedback before submission, but *never * use a service to write it for you, it's an accident waiting to happen !


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks. It's true that I also feel a sense of accomplishment in doing it myself, something like "Well, I AM the engineer I claim to be, this is just another project as usual! I can and shall do it myself"! 

Actually what I am more worried about are the supporting documents. For instance: 
- I am travelling at the moment and I have most of the scans of my payslips... but all in black and white, where EA only accepts colour... 
- In my country, official tax assessments only display the amount earned, not the employer's name, so I can't use those as any kind of proof
- I'm not sure if my annual evaluation reports by my manager are "good enough" as they are full of acronyms and not totally understandable for an external person
- The official retirement contributions document stating all my past employers is an online-generated, black and white document. Although it is the original document it really looks like a black and white scan and I'm afraid it will be refused
- In my past 10 years bank statements, 3 different company names appear because my initial company has been bought 2 times by bigger companies, so it looks weird and I'm not sure how to justify this. 

Not mentioning that I need to get in touch with my employer to ask for specific reference letters with all the information about my activities, but the staff has changed over the years. 

So all in all this is where I am right now. I have a lot of documents but I feel that none of them will be accepted, and I'm terrified to be rejected straight away without a chance of resubmitting, or something like this. 

By the way I am happy to read any feedback on this. Does EA ask for more documents, or let you a chance to rewrite and resubmit a career episode if the outcome is negative? 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

I want someone or an organization to help proof read my CDR.Who knows any organization that can help me do that and spot errors for me, thanks.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Please... I want to submit my CDR....please anyone knows if grammatical blunders can lead to negative assessment like plagiarism? Please smoneone should answer in case am not able to identify them all. Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Diggy said:


> Please... I want to submit my CDR....please anyone knows if grammatical blunders can lead to negative assessment like plagiarism? Please smoneone should answer in case am not able to identify them all. Thanks


grammar is not an issue


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks....I appreciate...I am very much confident now.


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

*is it necessary to get assessed CDR and Relevant skilled employment ???*

hi,
Is it necessary to get the Competency Demonstration Report +
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessed initially ?? of CDR 1st then the skilled employment at the time of EOI submission.. ?
kindly guide me in this regard. 
thanks ..


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

zain8791 said:


> hi,
> Is it necessary to get the Competency Demonstration Report +
> Relevant Skilled Employment Assessed initially ?? of CDR 1st then the skilled employment at the time of EOI submission.. ?
> kindly guide me in this regard.
> thanks ..


enployment assessment is not a must and is optional.
DIBP would conduct there own verifications if they need to.
for engineering occupations employment assessment is an optional service offered by EA and is not compulsory

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> enployment assessment is not a must and is optional.
> DIBP would conduct there own verifications if they need to.
> for engineering occupations employment assessment is an optional service offered by EA and is not compulsory
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


are there any positives attached , if i go with employment assessment as well ??


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

zain8791 said:


> are there any positives attached , if i go with employment assessment as well ??


well it might reduce chances of employment verification from DIBP side but it is an assumption and not a guarantee tbh.
Its a positive thing to have it sorted in one application.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

*related to summary statement*

Guys i m writing summary statement after completing my CDR ..is it necessary to have all the competency elements included in each career episode..???


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

zain8791 said:


> Guys i m writing summary statement after completing my CDR ..is it necessary to have all the competency elements included in each career episode..???


I have the same query too. Since one of my career episodes is about my thesis project. And I couldn't find any idea relating to "relevant legislative and statutory requirements" as the element 2.1f is stating. Although I could invent some clauses, still very tricky and ambiguous. Hoping somebody help! Much appreciated guys


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi, Due to non availability of any 3rd party employment records , I have to let go 2 years experience while doing assessment with EA.

1. Can i write CDR Based on that period
2. Is there any way i can assess that experience? I only have payslip.Is neither was taxable not deposited into bank account.

Plz advice.


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

*help plz m stuck...*

Guys i m writing summary statement after completing my CDR ..is it necessary to have all the competency elements included in each career episode..???


----------



## rana1768 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have read your explanation, and would like to draw your attention to the main issue in relation to your narratives. These narratives have been submitted to demonstrate how you have applied your knowledge and skills however more than of the content of the 3 career episodes have been copied from internet sources. There may be some coincidence to a limit however more than have of the content cannot be taken as confidential.
Here is the way forward :
1) Your application will be declined and you may reapply in 12 months from the date of the outcome letter, with the condition that you declare to use your own Words and Works to write your next career episodes.
2) Your application is rejected and I organise a report on your case that may be submission to the department of immigration should this case escalate to the highest level.

Please Explain. 


plz tell will i b able to apply in 1 year or after 1 year ...???


----------



## Yuvi_D (Feb 28, 2017)

zain8791 said:


> Guys i m writing summary statement after completing my CDR ..is it necessary to have all the competency elements included in each career episode..???


No, just demonstrating all competencies in at least one episode is more than enough


----------



## Yuvi_D (Feb 28, 2017)

himu_385 said:


> Hi, Due to non availability of any 3rd party employment records , I have to let go 2 years experience while doing assessment with EA.
> 
> 1. Can i write CDR Based on that period
> 2. Is there any way i can assess that experience? I only have payslip.Is neither was taxable not deposited into bank account.
> ...


Yes, you can write episodes based on your work experience if you are able to demonstrate that you are competent while undertaking those roles, relevant to the field that you are trying to get assessed.


----------



## sasha29f (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, i think this is very useful. I was about to start writing my CDR's and this will come very handy.


----------



## momotaposhtafheem (Dec 23, 2016)

Really You have posted a very helpful information. I am one of those victim who are ban for 1 year for copying whereas I used option 2. Now I am preparing my own CDR without any guideline. by 3rd of June my ban period will be finished.

Thanks for your post


----------



## safayet_bcc (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi everyone... Thanks for your valuable inputs. I am a Mechanical Engineer but my outcome was Engineering Technologist, and I excepted that. Now I want to submit new cdr for outcome as Mechanical Engineer as it is in the most states occupation list. What I need to do to apply, Should I use same EA ID?


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

*Qualification assessment*

hello everyone,
I am done writing the CDR, All three career episodes are based on my 3 year professional work experience. I have experience letters supporting my career episodes but for my first employer i have only work experience letter apart from that I can not provide visa label or work permit etc as I was on student visa back then. I am from Pakistan, born and raised in Saudi Arabia. I hired a agent and he is telling me that its necessary to have a visa label or work permit mentioning company's name, Although i have not seen any such requirement mentioned in MSA handbook. Please share your thoughts on this. Thanks
P.S I only required qualification assessment not Relevant Skilled Employment.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

satti said:


> hello everyone,
> I am done writing the CDR, All three career episodes are based on my 3 year professional work experience. I have experience letters supporting my career episodes but for my first employer i have only work experience letter apart from that I can not provide visa label or work permit etc as I was on student visa back then. I am from Pakistan, born and raised in Saudi Arabia. I hired a agent and he is telling me that its necessary to have a visa label or work permit mentioning company's name, Although i have not seen any such requirement mentioned in MSA handbook. Please share your thoughts on this. Thanks
> P.S I only required qualification assessment not Relevant Skilled Employment.


i dont think EA would ask for other type of proofs for only skill assessment.
Reference letter should suffice

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

satti said:


> hello everyone,
> I am done writing the CDR, All three career episodes are based on my 3 year professional work experience. I have experience letters supporting my career episodes but for my first employer i have only work experience letter apart from that I can not provide visa label or work permit etc as I was on student visa back then. I am from Pakistan, born and raised in Saudi Arabia. I hired a agent and he is telling me that its necessary to have a visa label or work permit mentioning company's name, Although i have not seen any such requirement mentioned in MSA handbook. Please share your thoughts on this. Thanks
> P.S I only required qualification assessment not Relevant Skilled Employment.


Dear Satti.
That is true they will ask for the Visa label


----------



## goraschdv (Mar 17, 2017)

*CDR review*

Hello expats, I need a lil help. I am going to apply for australian PR and I have almost completed my CDR reports. I am thinking of getting my CDR to be reviewed by a professional to get a positive outcome. Please provide me references. Ones with personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

goraschdv said:


> Hello expats, I need a lil help. I am going to apply for australian PR and I have almost completed my CDR reports. I am thinking of getting my CDR to be reviewed by a professional to get a positive outcome. Please provide me references. Ones with personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.


Just send me your files to <[B]SNIP[/B]>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

goraschdv said:


> Hello expats, I need a lil help. I am going to apply for australian PR and I have almost completed my CDR reports. I am thinking of getting my CDR to be reviewed by a professional to get a positive outcome. Please provide me references. Ones with personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.


Dear goraschdv.

you can pm me so that i can check for you.

Regards
Erick


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

goraschdv said:


> Hello expats, I need a lil help. I am going to apply for australian PR and I have almost completed my CDR reports. I am thinking of getting my CDR to be reviewed by a professional to get a positive outcome. Please provide me references. Ones with personal experience would be appreciated. Thanks.


PM me.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am getting a lot of inquiries in private messages, as well as seeing a rising trend of posts about applicants to Engineers Australia getting adverse responses from their assessors saying the report is similar to other reports.
> 
> ...



I spoke to EA some days ago about plagiarism. They very clearly said that they use TURNITIN and run all submissions through it. Anything similar over 10% is a problem for the applicant. 

So please do check your documents before submitting and make sure to un-check the option of "saving to Student Repository" in TURNITIN when you upload any document to it. This way you can check similarity but your document will not be stored in TURNITIN database. This is important as when EA uploads your doc, it should not show 100% match with a previous uploaded document present in Student Repository.

EA said that if similarity is with published papers/reports/thesis, then they do check authors' names and if you are the author, that similarity is not taken into account.

Hope this is helpful information.

I just submitted my assessment through CDR after checking everything on TURNITIN....keeping fingers crossed for positive assessment.... please pray for me.


----------



## Tanbir (Mar 23, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> I spoke to EA some days ago about plagiarism. They very clearly said that they use TURNITIN and run all submissions through it. Anything similar over 10% is a problem for the applicant.
> 
> So please do check your documents before submitting and make sure to un-check the option of "saving to Student Repository" in TURNITIN when you upload any document to it. This way you can check similarity but your document will not be stored in TURNITIN database. This is important as when EA uploads your doc, it should not show 100% match with a previous uploaded document present in Student Repository.
> 
> ...


Very good suggestion

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanbir (Mar 23, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> I spoke to EA some days ago about plagiarism. They very clearly said that they use TURNITIN and run all submissions through it. Anything similar over 10% is a problem for the applicant.
> 
> So please do check your documents before submitting and make sure to un-check the option of "saving to Student Repository" in TURNITIN when you upload any document to it. This way you can check similarity but your document will not be stored in TURNITIN database. This is important as when EA uploads your doc, it should not show 100% match with a previous uploaded document present in Student Repository.
> 
> ...


Would you please give me the guideline regarding how to check plagiarism through TURNITIN? 

Regards,
Tanbir


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanbir said:


> Would you please give me the guideline regarding how to check plagiarism through TURNITIN?
> 
> Regards,
> Tanbir


You may access Turnitin through university systems or university library. Else you can use Writecheck, turnitin's other website meant for students use.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Project Engineer = Electrical Engineer?; need any CDR sample*

Hello everyone..

I am in the process of preparing my CDR as Professional Engineer (Electrical Engineer).
But my actual designation in my company is *project engineer (Electrical)*.
Will this suit to the occupation category 233311. ( I am working in the electrical field only just the difference is I am have worked on several different projects which are part of the wide electrical field and doen not conclude to any particular specializations in it.

Also can anybody PM me the sample copy of CDR?
I am stuck in the middle of preparing it.
I just need it ensure if I am going the correct way or not. The guidelines given in the MSA booklet ate not sufficient to boost my confidence.

Regards.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

dishant22 said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I am in the process of preparing my CDR as Professional Engineer (Electrical Engineer).
> But my actual designation in my company is *project engineer (Electrical)*.
> ...


Apply as Professional Engineer (Electrical Engineer), they will look into your roles and responsibilities and Quality of your CDR, not the titles

Regards
RicTon


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Apply as Professional Engineer (Electrical Engineer), they will look into your roles and responsibilities and Quality of your CDR, not the titles
> 
> Regards
> RicTon


Thanks for your valuable advice, but what should I write in the reference letter which I am trying to get from my employer signed? *Electrical Engineer* or *Project Engineer (Electrical)*?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Thanks for your valuable advice, but what should I write in the reference letter which I am trying to get from my employer signed? *Electrical Engineer* or *Project Engineer (Electrical)*?


Better write as an Electrical engineer if you performed the physical aspect of it (implementation , design and etc)


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

I have received my EA assessment yesterday and unfortunately the Assessor commented harshly:

CDR duration:
1. CDR 1: June 2010 to July 2010
2. CDR 2: February 2012 to July 2012
3. CDR 3: July 2012 to Jan 2014

Completed 10th standard in 2006 then I did diploma from 2006-2009.

Graduation duration: 2009-2012
So my graduation started from 2nd year as I got exemption from the 1st year due to diploma.

Following are assessor's comments:



Assessor: Please provide an updated CV as your activities from 2012 to 2014 have not been recorded; I refer to the MSA Booklet, Section C.
My thought process: I am not sure why assessor commented this even though I have mentioned all the trainings (above mentioned CDR related) I have done during 2012 to 2014. Then in 2014 I left to pursue MS from Monash University.
Any idea why assessor is asking?


Assessor: Please submit your year 12 certificate.
My thought process: Since I did diploma after the 10th standard so I am not sure why they are asking for the 12th certificate. Any idea?


Assessor: The career episode you have presented in CDR 1 is not acceptable, normally we consider projects from the last year of the undergraduate study and projects. Please provide a completely new career episode.
My thought process: Is it mentioned anywhere that we need to have CDRs from the projects/workshops did after my penultimate year in graduation? Does anybody has/had got similar comments from the assessor?
Also, in case if I prepare a new CDR and mention an additional training in CPD & Resume (which is not mentioned till now.), will it raise eye brows of the assessor?


Assessor: Please submit a letter of reference with your title and main five duties undertaken in connection to this report.
My thought process: I worked in a company for about 1.5 year after my graduation. I did give a reference letter to the EA though it did not have RnR in it. Anyways I will give them consolidated RnR.
My query is, since I dont have anything other then reference letter (salary paid in cash so no ITR/PF/Bank statement), will they ask me anything other then reference letter? I am not claiming any experience.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

And how much time EA takes to give the assessment after submitting additional documents?

Also how much time EA gives to the candidate to work on the review comments?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Aman0909991 said:


> And how much time EA takes to give the assessment after submitting additional documents?
> 
> Also how much time EA gives to the candidate to work on the review comments?


Within 7 days from my experience


----------



## anurag2043 (May 2, 2017)

Hi...i have passed my bachelors in engineering under electronics and communication faculty. I have 8 months of experience as an electronics engineer and 4 years plus experience as a network engineer which is related to computer networking field. I want to prepare CDR for telecom network engineer for applying Australia PR.

Can I write CDR on my network engineer experience for applying telecom network engineer? Will my 4 years plus experience will count as 5 points for applying PR?

If not then I have to prepare cdr for electronics engineer. For that how can i prepare CDR?

Furthermore I would like to add that for network engineer job, education qualification was to have bachelors degree in electronics and communication.

Please suggest.

Thanks
Anurag


----------



## raqib91 (May 1, 2017)

Hi,

Is there anyone who has written CDR related to conformity assessment? I am Mechanical Engineer working in 3rd party testing, inspection and certification organization. Department is "Government Inspection & International Trade Systems". My work responsibilities include:
1) Arranging testing of various mechanical and electrical products according to international / local safety standards in accredited labs.
2) Arranging Pre-shipment inspection in country of origin.
2) Reviewing Technical documents e.g test reports, inspection report, MSDS, etc.
3) Issuing Certificate of Conformity(CoC) following standards compliance.
4) issuing Non conformity report (NCR) for non-complying products.
5) Answering technical queries received from international and local offices.
6) Client handling and assigning tasks to coordinators.

Do Engineer Australia Accept CDR episodes related to this activity?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

anurag2043 said:


> Hi...i have passed my bachelors in engineering under electronics and communication faculty. I have 8 months of experience as an electronics engineer and 4 years plus experience as a network engineer which is related to computer networking field. I want to prepare CDR for telecom network engineer for applying Australia PR.
> 
> Can I write CDR on my network engineer experience for applying telecom network engineer? Will my 4 years plus experience will count as 5 points for applying PR?
> 
> ...


Dear Anurag.
I would recommend you apply as Telecom Engineer,you will not loss any points on your degree.
Regards
RicTon


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

anurag2043 said:


> Hi...i have passed my bachelors in engineering under electronics and communication faculty. I have 8 months of experience as an electronics engineer and 4 years plus experience as a network engineer which is related to computer networking field. I want to prepare CDR for telecom network engineer for applying Australia PR.
> 
> Can I write CDR on my network engineer experience for applying telecom network engineer? Will my 4 years plus experience will count as 5 points for applying PR?
> 
> ...


Hi
Apply as Telecommunication Engineer,you will not lose any points in your Degree


Regards
RicTon


----------



## duy_tran88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm working as a Telecom software tester. Configuring VoIP system is part of my work. I usually follow the instruction from documents to configure the system. If I mention these installation experience in CDR for telecom eng, is my CDR marked "copy"

Thanks,


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

duy_tran88 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm working as a Telecom software tester. Configuring VoIP system is part of my work. I usually follow the instruction from documents to configure the system. If I mention these installation experience in CDR for telecom eng, is my CDR marked "copy"
> 
> Thanks,


Dear duy_tran88

Mention the installation experiencing but paraphrase everything and check against 

plagiarism.
Regards
RicTon


----------



## duy_tran88 (Jan 14, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear duy_tran88
> 
> Mention the installation experiencing but paraphrase everything and check against
> 
> ...


Thanks Ricton


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear Bros,

Do we need to concern about the similarity between Career Episodes? I make a question because most of my care path I work as a mechanical HVAC designer for buildings so that my 3 career episodes was quite similar. I will try to make the differences between project on the raised problem and how I approach, how I solve those issue. but there would be something the same such as my role and responsibilities, steps were taken, sequences of work procedure, same software and tool...
Thank a lot, Bros!


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Dear Bros,
> 
> Do we need to concern about the similarity between Career Episodes? I make a question because most of my care path I work as a mechanical HVAC designer for buildings so that my 3 career episodes was quite similar. I will try to make the differences between project on the raised problem and how I approach, how I solve those issue. but there would be something the same such as my role and responsibilities, steps were taken, sequences of work procedure, same software and tool...
> Thank a lot, Bros!


Dear mrgalfield.
There is no problem of having SOME similarities in your Own career episodes, The deadly similarities is with other CDRs and online materials.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks, Bro! 
but I still worry that since they ask the applicant to provide 3 separate CEs, they would expect there is minimised similarity between those. there was a member of this forum got an email from them notified about this issue as far as I can remmember..


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks, Bro!
> but I still worry that since they ask the applicant to provide 3 separate CEs, they would expect there is minimised similarity between those. there was a member of this forum got an email from them notified about this issue as far as I can remember..


Yes, that is true.
The issue comes when you are claiming a lot of years of experience .Lets say you are claiming 8 years experience and you have narrowed down you career episodes within 2 years only.That might mean you have not been doing engineering related work.


Regards
RicTon


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, Indeed, actually, I am claiming 8+ years experiences to get enough point.
Thanks for your help Bro!


----------



## kiat87 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks dude


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

RICTON said:


> Yes, that is true.
> The issue comes when you are claiming a lot of years of experience .Lets say you are claiming 8 years experience and you have narrowed down you career episodes within 2 years only.That might mean you have not been doing engineering related work.
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually not true, you do NOT have to have episodes all over all the years of experience.

However, the three episodes cannot be just a repetition of the same task/project with minimal differences, you need to have three distinct episodes. They can be for the same employer or even the same year if you wish.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> This is actually not true, you do NOT have to have episodes all over all the years of experience.
> 
> However, the three episodes cannot be just a repetition of the same task/project with minimal differences, you need to have three distinct episodes. They can be for the same employer or even the same year if you wish.



Have seen someone who was told to re-write or produce another career episode since he had concentrated his episodes within 2 years yet he was claiming 7 years experience and he was to loose two years of experience . Futher more he was told he might have been doing non engineering related work


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Both of you are right, IMO I think to claim lots of experience, career episodes should spread throughout that period to convince the continuation of skilled career claimed, and they should not resemble each other in solving the raising issues as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

RICTON said:


> Have seen someone who was told to re-write or produce another career episode since he had concentrated his episodes within 2 years yet he was claiming 7 years experience and he was to loose two years of experience . Futher more he was told he might have been doing non engineering related work


I have done HEAPS of CDR submissions for my clients and this was not the case. If he was my client I would've argued it with the assessor that their instructions do NOT include that.

Maybe you mean ACS RPL (because there is such a rule in ACS RPL).

Non-engineering work in that case could be due to the other 5 years evidence of employment showing non-engineering work.





mrgalfield said:


> Both of you are right, IMO I think to claim lots of experience, career episodes *should* spread throughout that period to convince the continuation of skilled career claimed, and they should not resemble each other in solving the raising issues as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Should" is one thing, MSA Booklet is the bible they operate by. They can't come up with stuff just because it "should" be done, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Reasonable, Bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Expats,

My assessor requested a completely new CDR stating that EA generally accepts CDR from the final year of the graduation. Though I have prepared a completely new CDR for my 20 days summer training in the last year but I do not have the training certificate for this training. Is it necessary to submit training certificates as proof for all the three CDRs? Kindly share your experiences.


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Dear all,

EA assessor asked for additional information, he asked "please provide original language degree certificate". Im confused because I have already provided that in my application why would they ask again? any suggestion or help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

Hi, Engineers Australia have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia.

This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.

Please explain. Hi, I have taken my company profile from internet, and taken blue print of friend cdr. can you guide what to do now as they asked explanation , do I need to submit the Carrier episode again


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Any update? Did you contact EA?






preet123 said:


> Hi, Engineers Australia have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia.
> 
> This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
> 
> Please explain. Hi, I have taken my company profile from internet, and taken blue print of friend cdr. can you guide what to do now as they asked explanation , do I need to submit the Carrier episode again


----------



## nawal127 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi everyone

I am preparing my CDR now. I have completed 2 episodes. I am on the third one. 
I have been working on fire protection system for some time. I was wondering if fire protection comes under mechanical or not as in EA website, they haven't mentioned anything about fire protection in mechanical engineering. 
I'm really confused if I should base my 3rd career episode on fire protection. 

Please help me out.

Best Regards
Naval


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi , 

I need urgent help. 

I got a reply from my assessor today :

Please provide new career episode , submitted episode don't demonstrate enough engineering competency also episode chart organization should be provide for positive outcome

This is what is there for all the three CE.
I wrote two based on my collge work and one based on my job. 

I did Enginnering in Electronics and Communication, Two CE were on designinging and other on telecom work that i did. 

What does the assesor want actually? Completely three new CE. 
Pls help. 
I have little time


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Engineers Australia asking Additinal career Episode*

Hi
I sumbitted my CDR mentioning all CEs from my occupation projects.(I am looking to claim 5 yrs of experience as Electronics Engineer.) Now I got Reply As “Your career episodes have shown competency in HVAC and related industries in an installation capacity/role. Please submit an additional career episode demonstrating competencies in electronic circuit design”. If I share additional CE from my Academic project, Will I get all 5yrs experienced as positively assessed or partial.

Secondly my subnitted 3 CE are okay for them? As they have not used "Rejected" word for them.


----------



## onikcse (Jun 20, 2017)

*Career episodes are all from undergrad academic career, Is that okay?*

Hi All

I have started writing my career episodes. 

However, all of my career episodes are from my undergraduate projects, as I worked in a different profession afterwards. Now, I have been pursuing PhD, but in a different discipline.

Is that okay if I write all of my career episodes from my academic career in different periods? 

If yes, what will be the least possible time gaps among the career episodes?

Thanks.


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi
How to check similarity?
If we upload to Turnitin, then it will be on their system.Isn"t?
When the assessor is putting it again on Turnitin then it will show 100% similarity. Isn't?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

akhiljohnforever said:


> Hi
> How to check similarity?
> If we upload to Turnitin, then it will be on their system.Isn"t?
> When the assessor is putting it again on Turnitin then it will show 100% similarity. Isn't?


Ensure to check your settings to avoid storage of the copy in Repository


----------



## momotaposhtafheem (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi,
Eid Mubarak...
last year I have received the below mail from Qualifications and Skills Assessor EA...

"While reviewing your CDR for your qualification assessment, I noted your career episodes (in particular Career Episode # 1 and # 2) have significantly copied from another application that was submitted to Engineers Australia. Please note Engineers Australia takes Plagiarism very seriously.

Before we finalise the assessment, I will appreciate if you could provide us with some evidence that all the CERs are your own work etc."

I have put my works but I had used the idea from my Friend's CDRs.
but I did not find any option for submission additional documents in my EA Profile, so i submitted all the related documents replying the mail I had received. and after some days I got report that I was ban for 12 months. now I have started writing my CEs.

my questions are

 Can I use my carrier episode #3 from previous CDR to current CDR??
 can I put a brief description of my study in my CE 1? as I need to fill the summary statement for PE 1.1 ,1.2 which is related to my study ??


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

*Plagiarism between CE and Linkedin for example?*

Hi all, in response to the question about Turnitin, I was wondering about the fact that many of us might have a detailed Linkedin account where our professional experience is thoroughly described. 

When EA makes their plagiarism checks, if we used some of our own descriptions on Linkedin to prepare the Career Episodes, could that be a reason for "plagiarism" detection (although it is all our own work), thus causing rejection/banning?

Hence, is it safer or useless to remove everything from Linkedin in the meantime - or do they understand it is our own profile and writing? 

Thanks if anyone knows something about this.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

So, someone on this forum suggested me that I can write one career episode on the mandatory training of 2-3 months that I did during bachelor studies as I had irrelevant work experience.
I was wondering if that would be considered as employment or not. If it is considered as an employment, would I have to submit employment documents such as offer letter?
Looking for someone who has written career episode on 2-3 months training project and has gotten positive outcome.
Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> So, someone on this forum suggested me that I can write one career episode on the mandatory training of 2-3 months that I did during bachelor studies as I had irrelevant work experience.
> I was wondering if that would be considered as employment or not. If it is considered as an employment, would I have to submit employment documents such as offer letter?
> Looking for someone who has written career episode on 2-3 months training project and has gotten positive outcome.
> Thanks


Hi,

Develop your CDR as per your academic projects,one final year project and two academic projects and you will get positive outcome.But when applying to EA ,remember to indicate that you only want assessment of the skills

Regards
RicTon


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Hi,
> 
> Develop your CDR as per your academic projects,one final year project and two academic projects and you will get positive outcome.But when applying to EA ,remember to indicate that you only want assessment of the skills
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Ricton
What do you mean when you say academic project?
I would assume that academic project means, projects done during degree.
So I have based 
CE 1 - 3rd Year Project 
CE 2 - Final Year Project 
CE 3 - Final Year 2 months training
Would that fetch me a positive outcome?

I have one more question,
Somewhere on this forum, I read that 3rd year projects are not accepted. Is that true?

Waiting for your reply!


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> Thanks for your reply Ricton
> What do you mean when you say academic project?
> I would assume that academic project means, projects done during degree.
> So I have based
> ...



Yes you are Correct, academic projects are the projects done within your degree, let say in 3rd or 2nd year or semester 1 and 2 in 3rd year.Then use the final year projects as the 3rd project. which engineering degree are you in?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> Thanks for your reply Ricton
> What do you mean when you say academic project?
> I would assume that academic project means, projects done during degree.
> So I have based
> ...


It is not true,3rd year projects are acceptable ,unless you are claiming many years of experience


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

RICTON said:


> It is not true,3rd year projects are acceptable ,unless you are claiming many years of experience


Thank you so much for the information.
I'm an aerospace engineer claiming Aeronautical Engineer occupation on the SOL but I worked as a Mechanical engineer for 4 years. I was told I cannot claim points for my work experience as it is not related to Aerospace.
And since you suggested that "I need to mention that I'm getting assessment for skills not for migration purpose", I was wondering if it makes a difference if I mention in my application that I'm getting it assessed for migration purpose?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> Thank you so much for the information.
> I'm an aerospace engineer claiming Aeronautical Engineer occupation on the SOL but I worked as a Mechanical engineer for 4 years. I was told I cannot claim points for my work experience as it is not related to Aerospace.
> And since you suggested that "I need to mention that I'm getting assessment for skills not for migration purpose", I was wondering if it makes a difference if I mention in my application that I'm getting it assessed for migration purpose?


No, your are assessing your skills only not skills+ experience , ,, have not mentioned immigration


----------



## momotaposhtafheem (Dec 23, 2016)

momotaposhtafheem said:


> Hi,
> Eid Mubarak...
> last year I have received the below mail from Qualifications and Skills Assessor EA...
> 
> ...






kindly suggest


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

momotaposhtafheem said:


> kindly suggest


Dear momotaposhtafheem.

In my opinion, you should prepare a new CDR(Everything should be new).This is because your original documents was scanned by EA with Turnitin on your previous submission so it will be seen as copied since they copies are stored in their repository 


Regards
RicTon


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

RICTON said:


> No, your are assessing your skills only not skills+ experience , ,, have not mentioned immigration


Sorry!
I miss understood your statement.
I'm sorry for putting one more question but I do not want to feel sorry later.
Do you think, EA would try to validate the CDR in some way?
Since, I do not have relavant work experience and I do not possess the certificate of mandatory training I took part in during final year. I was thinking of writing the 3rd career episode about a personal aircraft designing project I undertook during my final year of studies.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> Sorry!
> I miss understood your statement.
> I'm sorry for putting one more question but I do not want to feel sorry later.
> Do you think, EA would try to validate the CDR in some way?
> ...


If the aircraft designing project was in your final year of your degree the you can write you episode as per that.Yes they normally validate for non-academic projects


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

RICTON said:


> If the aircraft designing project was in your final year of your degree the you can write you episode as per that.Yes they normally validate for non-academic projects


I pursued it in the final year of degree on a personal level but it wasn't a pre-requisite of the degree (wasn't part of the course curriculum).


----------



## momotaposhtafheem (Dec 23, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear momotaposhtafheem.
> 
> In my opinion, you should prepare a new CDR(Everything should be new).This is because your original documents was scanned by EA with Turnitin on your previous submission so it will be seen as copied since they copies are stored in their repository
> 
> ...


Thanks RICTON... REALLY it will help me a lot. Can I download any App or software which can check my documents prior to submission??


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

momotaposhtafheem said:


> Thanks RICTON... REALLY it will help me a lot. Can I download any App or software which can check my documents prior to submission??


Its an online app/software that you need to subscribe or talk to someone who already has one.It comes with a cost or find the free version of the software meant for students


----------



## momotaposhtafheem (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello,
*need help!!
is it mandatory that we need to provide problems and solution in each episodes??*


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

momotaposhtafheem said:


> Hello,
> *need help!!
> is it mandatory that we need to provide problems and solution in each episodes??*


Yes, it is a must


----------



## aviatornxtgen (Jun 22, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> I have had clients with ZERO professional experience, who have had to write ALL three episodes based on academic episodes (e.g. graduation projects, research tasks, etc.) ..... not an issue at all.
> 
> Just don't plagiarise. This is what EA will never forgive. Otherwise, they are very flexible and will cut you lots of slack and even will allow you to resubmit docs/episodes twice or even thrice if they have any concern (other than plagiarism) with them.


Sir,

My Bachelors in Aeronautical engineering and Masters in Mechanical engineering and work experience also in mechanical industry.

How do i need to prepare Carrier episodes in academics whether bachelors or masters? 
The other 2 episodes i planned with work related.


----------



## Pasture (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi all,
Is IELTS the only English assessment test accepted by Engineers Australia? How about PTE?
Thanks.


----------



## Pasture (Jun 30, 2017)

Sorry for such basic question. New to the forum and at the very preliminary stage of migration research. Thanks.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Pasture said:


> Hi all,
> Is IELTS the only English assessment test accepted by Engineers Australia? How about PTE?
> Thanks.


There are two tests accepted by EA- IELTS, and TOEFL-iBT. PTE is not accepted by EA. Go through their website and read the MSA booklet and FAQs. All your queries will be answered.
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Frequently-Asked-Questions


----------



## Pasture (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks for the info. At what stage do we need to submit the IELTS results? Will it be fine to do IELTS and EA CDR concurrently?


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all, I have a question please, one of my career episodes ran from May 2006 to December 2007. Will that be refused given that the beginning of it was more than 10 years ago - but not the end of if? Considering also that I have had similar projects later on, but I deem them less interesting to be presented as a Career Episode, this one is much better. 

Also if someone knows the answer to my question regarding plagiarism / Turnitin / my Linkedin profile that I posted on page 9 of this thread, I would be very grateful ^^ I think it got lost in the middle of all the other posts ^^

Thank you! 

PS. : Pasture, I believe we have to provide all the documents to EA at once. You cannot log in, upload a couple docs, log out and continue the next day. You have to upload all at once, or start over. that's what I read on their website though.


----------



## nawal127 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello. Please help me out as I'm really confused.

I require skills assessment and work experience assessment.

1. Do I have to prepare all my 3 CEs based on work experience ? Since I'm working abroad on 
a student visa, I cannot provide a 3rd party document. 
2. While in skills assessment would they ask me to provide visa label or anything related to that ?

I am including work experience in all 3 CEs as my agent told me that to claim points for relevant work experience our CEs need be related to work experience.

Thanks in advance


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi All , I have one simple question, what is the different between MSA and RSE ? If Someone possesses 15 years experience and go with MSA , is it risky!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*How to mention multiple position in one company or only mention one position.*

*Hi Mate*,

I worked in multiple department in one company so how i write my CDR episode. Should i mention all departments or only one department. 

*Regards*
Asif Rehman


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Received my EA assessment for Professional Engineer a few months ago. Wrote my own CEs, CPD and all documents. I have Bachelor's, Master's and work experience of 1 year + PhD in management so my case was a bit different in terms of a typical engineering profile. 

Answering the above queries:

Yes you may provide CE based on your work experience and projects with multiple departments. I have done that in my CEs and received positive outcome for Professional Engineer from EA

Yes you do not need to write all three CEs only from work experience. You may base your CE on academic research projects, internships, any research thesis/dissertation/independent study you might have undertaken. EA will see if you have those competencies and conducted tasks that according to their definition are undertaken by Professional Engineers. 
This is from my experience, 1st CE was based on Bachelor's research thesis, 2nd CE was based on work exp, 3rd CE was based on Master's research thesis.

Please go through the details of your nominated skill on ANZSCO official website and gather their points. Then refer to EA booklet. Everything is documented well there so you should just write in your simple words and proceed.

Good luck to all of you for the assessment!


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Received my EA assessment for Professional Engineer a few months ago. Wrote my own CEs, CPD and all documents. I have Bachelor's, Master's and work experience of 1 year + PhD in management so my case was a bit different in terms of a typical engineering profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok , but how DIBP will assess your experience in case you didn't include it in your EA process?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

m_hegazy said:


> Ok , but how DIBP will assess your experience in case you didn't include it in your EA process?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One can request only skill assessment or skill + work experience assessment from EA. DIBP takes whatever outcome is given by EA into account.

So please proceed accordingly. Just because someone submitted all three CEs based on work experience, there is no guarantee that EA will give you the desired skill assessment and positive outcome at the level requested. I have seen many cases where individuals wrote CEs on their work experience of several years but instead of Professional Engineer, the Engineering Technologist assessment was given.

Hence please make sure you are covering all points highlighted by EA and ANZSCO skills and competencies.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> One can request only skill assessment or skill + work experience assessment from EA. DIBP takes whatever outcome is given by EA into account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That means Skill Assessment differ from Work Assessment ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

m_hegazy said:


> That means Skill Assessment differ from Work Assessment ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please read the EA booklet, this is answered very well in their booklet.


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

preet123 said:


> Hi, Engineers Australia have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia.
> 
> This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
> 
> Please explain. Hi, I have taken my company profile from internet, and taken blue print of friend cdr. can you guide what to do now as they asked explanation , do I need to submit the Carrier episode again


..


Dear all , On this topic I like to comment that I got positive outcome, I replied to Assessor that All my project work is done by me since I am having 12 year of exp. I explained each project in reply that it is my work and it may happen 

Regards
Preetpal singh


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

preet123 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Dear all , On this topic I like to comment that I got positive outcome, I replied to Assessor that All my project work is done by me since I am having 12 year of exp. I explained each project in reply that it is my work and it may happen
> ...


Did you use any softwares to check for plagiarism before submitting to EA? Why do you think they came to the conclusion there was plagiarism involved? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Did you use any softwares to check for plagiarism before submitting to EA? Why do you think they came to the conclusion there was plagiarism involved?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Hi, do we have to delete our Linkedin account or other personal profile on the internet because it could create "plagiarism" for EA despite all being our own writing? Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi Mate*,
> 
> I worked in multiple department in one company so how i write my CDR episode. Should i mention all departments or only one department.
> 
> ...


Write in such a way that you are able to handle multitasks in your field viz operations, procurement, maintenance, BD, techno-coms,decision making, 


For example
year X-Y Operations----write a brief about how you coped up with parameter changes

Year
Y-Z Business development ----- write the best deal you closed which benefited your organization financially


Year A-B
Procurement -----write which vendor or material you acquired in reasonable economical way.


All above are examples.


Good luck


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Thanks Mosa*

But one professional consultant advice me in separate group said. Made CDR simple extra favors make more questions. 

Dept. A (4 years)
Dept. B(2 years)
Dept. C(1 years)
Dept. D(1.1 Years)

As per him, Showing the department in which i work more and better means DeptA (4 years) valid to show in project.

Do you agree please. Need your suggestion.


*Thanks
*


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AsifRehman said:


> But one professional consultant advice me in separate group said. Made CDR simple extra favors make more questions.
> 
> Dept. A (4 years)
> Dept. B(2 years)
> ...


You can write all 3 based on one experience in one department ,if you feel that you are more confident than other

or

You can write CE based on each department.

Its your call.

Good luck


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Thanks Mosa*

I need your advice i worked in three companies.

1- Company A
2- Company B
3- Company C

In company C i worked in 4 department. And its my CDR 3. Now if i start to explain all 4 departments it will be more difficult to explain the picture rather than explaining one department where i am fully confident and skill full to show case my expertise.

CDR3 for me is challenge at moment what i mention.


Kindly if you help me or suggest the best way i do.
*
Thanks*


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> I need your advice i worked in three companies.
> 
> 1- Company A
> 2- Company B
> ...


You can clarify this peculiar situation in your CV. You can also clarify it briefly in the introduction of your CE. Working for different departments does not give you an advantage or disadvantage. It is your writing and how you shape your competencies that matter.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AsifRehman said:


> I need your advice i worked in three companies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can choose to write all 3 CEs from one company or you can choose randomly from all

For CE3, choose that one dept where you are confident

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sevy said:


> Hi, do we have to delete our Linkedin account or other personal profile on the internet because it could create "plagiarism" for EA despite all being our own writing? Thanks.


Do NOT delete your linkedin account. Keep it so that EA can clearly see it is your account.

If plagiarism is found on CE, you need to rewrite those portions again to avoid it as much as you can. You can also provide a link to your linkedin account as a reference just to be more safe.

My master's thesis is published online and is well cited. I had this same issue. EA told me that they do not count it as plagiarism if the author of various materials that I am using to write CE with is me and me only.

Good luck!


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Did you use any softwares to check for plagiarism before submitting to EA? Why do you think they came to the conclusion there was plagiarism involved?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Use turnitin software to check plagiarism. EA uses that software only.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Use turnitin software to check plagiarism. EA uses that software only.


I heard the problem can also be when we use the software to check, our data gets stored in their server unless we delete them and if that's the case when EA checks it comes out positive for plagiarism or something. Not sure it is true or not. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> I heard the problem can also be when we use the software to check, our data gets stored in their server unless we delete them and if that's the case when EA checks it comes out positive for plagiarism or something. Not sure it is true or not.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


When you are using turnitin software, there is an option to NOT store your documents on their server. One can simply check the documents and then delete them without any trace.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Thank You Mosa*

Thank you mate. Godbless you


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

congratulations!


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

kiasuvivek said:


> I heard the problem can also be when we use the software to check, our data gets stored in their server unless we delete them and if that's the case when EA checks it comes out positive for plagiarism or something. Not sure it is true or not.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk



Yes its good to use the correct settings whereby you avoid storing the copies in the repository of the turnitin


----------



## ijsingh26 (Jun 26, 2017)

preet123 said:


> Hi, Engineers Australia have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied ? either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia.
> 
> This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
> 
> Please explain. Hi, I have taken my company profile from internet, and taken blue print of friend cdr. can you guide what to do now as they asked explanation , do I need to submit the Carrier episode again


Hi Preet,
I have same issue as Assessor has asked that my project is copied from Internet Source or previous EA, please let me know what you have replied to resolve this issue.

Regards
Inder Jeet Singh


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

kiasuvivek said:


> I heard the problem can also be when we use the software to check, our data gets stored in their server unless we delete them and if that's the case when EA checks it comes out positive for plagiarism or something. Not sure it is true or not.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




Yes, indeed 
Turnitin will store your data once you upload, you should use writecheck service instead, they are both from same producer. 8 $USD for a document, you can revise and upload again for checking 3 times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sodhi.k (Jul 6, 2017)

*CDR reviewed as copied*

Hi Everyone

I have applied for fast track skill assessment from Engineers Australia recently and have got feedback from assessor quoted as

"We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. 

Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.

Please note that consequently, your application can be rejected and a 12-month can be imposed if presented writing contains material which was not produced by you"

Wanted to know what should i revert back ? 
Also consulted few agents which state that chances of positive reply are meager .
Seeking Advice on the same


----------



## HussainHiader (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Anybody here got an outcome of P.E for Electrical Engineer (233311) using career episodes solely based off of academic projects and final year project done during bachelor's degree? Need your advice and expertise please!

I have written 2 career episodes so far from my projects but struggling with the last one. The project I am planning to write my last C.E from seems "too simple" to me (just made a simple tesla coil model) and I am afraid they would assess me as an Engineering Technologist instead.

I am skeptical becuase writing a CDR and getting positive outcome only using academic projects done during bachelors is a challenge in itself and using a simple project could make it worse. Thoughts?

Any help would be highly appriciateed. Thanks!


----------



## iceycool (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello Guys!!

My experience for CDR preparation in brief has been following :-


Better prepare your own CE rather than giving to other person/agency.
Choose those projects which you can elaborate and convince them that you were involved in the project.
The projects used in your CE should come under the general roles and duties of your ANZSCO code.
Give names of your colleague eg " I learned about Pile raft interaction from my colleague Suresh ( geo-tech Engineer)" - this proves your genuineness about your project.
Use simple to average English vocabulary.


*Civil Eng - 233211*
EA CDR Submission - 27 FEB 17
MSA CDR outcome - 3 APR 17
EOI submitted - 10 APR 17
ITA received - 12 APR 17
Visa Fee paid - 16 May 17
PCC Done - 08 May 17
Medical - 25 May 17
Visa Grant - Waiting


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

mrgalfield said:


> Yes, indeed
> Turnitin will store your data once you upload, you should use writecheck service instead, they are both from same producer. 8 $USD for a document, you can revise and upload again for checking 3 times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO, that's incorrect information as Turnitin has the option for NOT STORING your uploaded documents in settings. You can change this setting and Turnitin will not store anything on their repository and you can check n number of times.

Turnitin is what EA uses, Writecheck is Turnitin's other product specifically made for students. 

Best strategy is go to with Turnitin using their setting to not store documents in their repository, as this option will show you exactly what EA assessors will see on their screen.

PS I have used both Turnitin and Writecheck for my EA assessment and know Turnitin from years of usage.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi guys, in the MSA booklet they require in one of the options a recommendation letter from the employer from which we claim our experience, listing 5 main roles. I already have a letter from them (they wrote it for me 4 years ago to send me in a branch in another country so it was needed for the visa application), but it only states 4 main duties. 
Do you know if EA is picky about this and will accept that letter with only 4 instead of 5, plus that has 4 years of age? 
Or do I need to ask for a new recent one with 5 duties? 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> NO, that's incorrect information as Turnitin has the option for NOT STORING your uploaded documents in settings. You can change this setting and Turnitin will not store anything on their repository and you can check n number of times.
> 
> Turnitin is what EA uses, Writecheck is Turnitin's other product specifically made for students.
> 
> ...




I've never used Turnitin so I do not know it in detail. I only used writecheck service.  my bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekdhiman (Apr 19, 2017)

hi, can u please share with me your cdr, as I am also. preparing for the same , it might be helpful for me.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

abhishekdhiman said:


> hi, can u please share with me your cdr, as I am also. preparing for the same , it might be helpful for me.



Hi,

which Engineering Field are you applying your CDR?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

abhishekdhiman said:


> hi, can u please share with me your cdr, as I am also. preparing for the same , it might be helpful for me.


I suggest reading the first post in this thread, posted by a MARA- Registered Migration Agent.


----------



## abhishekdhiman (Apr 19, 2017)

civil engineering


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi,

I am applying skill assessment. I have 5 years of experience in the electrical field. In that 5 years, I had been working as a Graduate Apprentice Trainee for 1 year and another one year in company contract basis (However, in both position, I was doing electrical engineer role only and paid around Rs.8500).

My question is, Does EA consider those two years as a relevant year of experience.

Because in MSA booklet they have written as " Work experience should be paid at the market or salaried rate for engineering professionals. Clients receiving stipends, LA or scholarships will not generally be considered as salaried.


Thanks,
Lakshminarayanan.M


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

babu91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The experience only will not be counted before the day you get your tertiary graduation. So if you didn't have the degree in the graduate apprentice, it will not be considered experience.
For contract basis, if your work as elec engineer, it will be counted no matter what type of contract is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohsing89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Hi guys, in the MSA booklet they require in one of the options a recommendation letter from the employer from which we claim our experience, listing 5 main roles. I already have a letter from them (they wrote it for me 4 years ago to send me in a branch in another country so it was needed for the visa application), but it only states 4 main duties.
> Do you know if EA is picky about this and will accept that letter with only 4 instead of 5, plus that has 4 years of age?
> Or do I need to ask for a new recent one with 5 duties?
> Thanks a lot.


You need to make sure that all the duties mentioned have the key words as mentioned by your assessing authority for your profession.

It is always better to mention as many duties and responsibilities as possible to be on the safer side. Good luck.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

*Serious issue: Help Required URGENT!!*

My friend has submitted skill and experience assessment to Engineering Australia. As there is requirement of specific format for the experience and reference letter for EA. He was unable to get that format from referees and HR of his companies. Therefore, to save time, for experience certificates, he made some changes by adding job responsibilities on the soft copy of scanned original experience certificate and let everything be original in it.
For reference letters, he asked original referees to write and sign on the soft copy of letter head of respective companies A and B.(PLEASE DONT MAKE NEGATIVE COMMENTS, EVERY JOB DESCRIPTION ADDED AND THE REFEEREES ARE ORIGINAL)

*Now EA has emailed and required clarifications as follow:*

Regarding your employment at Company A:

You’ve provided a reference letter and an experience letter. The reference letter is endorsed by the X engineer but it is stamped by the HR department.

Could you please confirm how you’ve obtained this letter (soft copy / hard copy), when you’ve obtained it (date) and why it is stamped by the HR department ?



Regarding your employment at Company B :

You’ve provided a reference letter and an experience letter. The reference letter is signed by Engr. Y , construction Manager.

Could you please confirm how you’ve obtained this letter (soft copy / hard copy) and when you’ve obtained it (date) ? Could you please confirm that Engr.Y/had a position of Construction Manager in this company ?


Moreover EA CO sent CONSENT FORM to verify from these companies and referrers regarding the experience and reference letter.

*Can anyone please suggest the solution? Should the truth be told to CO and provide original certificate without editing? Should the application for assessment be withdrawn at this point and resubmit with everything original? or any other solution???*


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new to this form, there are lots of useful information but I couldn't find answer to questions in my mind. 

My degree is Electrical & Electronics engineering from Eastern Mediterranean university which has become a full member of Washington accord 2 years after I graduate and I have post graduate degree from University of Nottingham from department of Electrical and Electronic Engineer on Renewable Energy Technologies which was already a member of Washington accord before I graduate. 

I have been working as Network and Network Security engineer for the leader mobile operator of Cyprus for 6 years now and planning to migrate AU as Telecommunication Network Engineer.

Do I need to go under CDR as I my post graduate degree is from Uni Nottingham-UK?

Can I write all my Career episodes based on same position as I have been working for same company in the same position for 6 years and its first work experience? 

What is my change under these circumstances to got family sponored visa? (Age:31, IELTS:9, 8, 7,6.5) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

*Negative reply from EA accessor*

"We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. 

Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.

Please note that consequently, your application can be rejected and a 12-month can be imposed if presented writing contains material which was not produced by you."


Just received message for additional information from EA assessor, kindly advice what to do i have just used some picture reference from my company procedure which i believe available on internet no intention what so ever to copy


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

timjordan said:


> "We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
> 
> Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.
> 
> ...


What about text? Did you copy anything from anywhere? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> What about text? Did you copy anything from anywhere?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Actually few of the sentences (generic sentences) however all mentioning and referring my professional experience and again my whole CDR is really my own work and i have all service letter mentioning that, kindly advice what to do


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

and secondly whether case officer is referring to write my episode again or just written confession


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

I believe the CO is referring to clarify regarding the plagiarised content. How do you know which of the three episodes has plagiarism? Your only option is to prepare a detailed reply saying you didn't copy and used only general company material available online or something like that. You can refer to reply posted by various people in this thread who have gone through similar issue. 

Also, if you have used any software or websites for plagiarism check, unless specified, they store a copy on their server creating this problem.


timjordan said:


> and secondly whether case officer is referring to write my episode again or just written confession


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

*Negative reply from EA accessor*

Thanks for your prompt reply, i have started to prepare a detailed reply about my working on same stuff shall i attached all working sheet pic and what about any software images which i used during my service ? kindly advice ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kiasuvivek said:


> I believe the CO is referring to clarify regarding the plagiarised content. How do you know which of the three episodes has plagiarism? Your only option is to prepare a detailed reply saying you didn't copy and used only general company material available online or something like that. You can refer to reply posted by various people in this thread who have gone through similar issue.
> 
> Also, if you have used any software or websites for plagiarism check, unless specified, they store a copy on their server creating this problem.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




CO is clearly asking for explanation regarding copied content in writing , attached to next submission which implies newly written C.Es


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HussainHiader (Nov 13, 2016)

TayfCyp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this form, there are lots of useful information but I couldn't find answer to questions in my mind.
> 
> ...


I also graduated from EMU as Electrical & Electronic Engineer. Unfortunately, our uni does not fall under Washington Accord as our degree is accredited by ABET but not by MUDEK which is the local accreditation body for Turkey. Thus you will need to write a CDR. I know this sucks but that's the only option we have.

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## KK~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, there are lots of useful information but I couldn't find the answer to questions in my mind. So lucky that I found this website.


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi,

Can i add experience points after assessment from engineering australia? I have got the postiitve assessment from engg australia but i am 6 months shrot of 5 years experience. And till the time i will get the invitation my experience will be 5 years. So can i claim points for 5years or not?

Please help , i am confused.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Smks1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i add experience points after assessment from engineering australia? I have got the postiitve assessment from engg australia but i am 6 months shrot of 5 years experience. And till the time i will get the invitation my experience will be 5 years. So can i claim points for 5years or not?
> 
> Please help , i am confused.




Yes, definitely can if you continue working on the same company or same relevant occupation that you have been assessed. If you change your job, You need to provide the evidence for employment relevance for them as proof.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Smks1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i add experience points after assessment from engineering australia? I have got the postiitve assessment from engg australia but i am 6 months shrot of 5 years experience. And till the time i will get the invitation my experience will be 5 years. So can i claim points for 5years or not?
> 
> Please help , i am confused.




You went through MSA or RSEA ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> What about text? Did you copy anything from anywhere?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Dear Applicant,

From my personal experience, same comment was provided to me as well and my CDR has bee rejected. CO asked me justification and i replied as some colleagues worked on same project already applied for assessment. Now i am writing new CDR in my own words. Please be careful.
And i dont think so their is any Ban of 12 months for resubmission. Can anyone clarify.
As nothing similar to that was written in Outcome letter.


----------



## Lokesh1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Work experience document query*

Hi,

I have a question. I wish to apply for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream for Australia from India. I worked for a company for 1.5 years but the company got into financial issues and closed its operations and does not respond via email or phone. My concern here is that they will not issue me an experience letter along with roles and responsibilities as per the visa requirement. In addition, when the Australian Immigration does my background verification, they might not respond which might result in cancelling my invite altogether. Please suggest what I can do about it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Career Episode based on Summer Training*

Hi fellow Expats

I've written two of the career episodes based on academic projects I did during Bachelor degree and one career episode based on final year summer training of two months. 
I do not have relevant work experience and hence, couldn't write a career episode based on my work experience.
Now, I'm wondering if EA would ask for proof of training done by me? I looked for the certificate but I think I've lost it and it's almost impossible to get a new one issued as this training was done in 2011.
What do you guys suggest? Should I go ahead and submit the CDR?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> Hi fellow Expats
> 
> I've written two of the career episodes based on academic projects I did during Bachelor degree and one career episode based on final year summer training of two months.
> I do not have relevant work experience and hence, couldn't write a career episode based on my work experience.
> ...


Just have certificate in place because some assessors may ask.Also you can split one of your projects into two episodes


----------



## angad16 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Help required*

Hello friends,
I did some projects during my graduation and submitted them in hard files to the college. Now I have completed my career episodes from those projects and filed them for assessment to Engineers Australia, I have got an email from them saying
"We have detected a high similarity of internet sources to your career episodes, you are thus required to provide an explanation to address this issue" 
I did those projects myself
What should i do now as i am very confused. Please help me out


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

angad16 said:


> Hello friends,
> I did some projects during my graduation and submitted them in hard files to the college. Now I have completed my career episodes from those projects and filed them for assessment to Engineers Australia, I have got an email from them saying
> "We have detected a high similarity of internet sources to your career episodes, you are thus required to provide an explanation to address this issue"
> I did those projects myself
> What should i do now as i am very confused. Please help me out


Provide them a reference letter or cover letter on college letter head showing responsibilities and project done. If u give any clarification they will reject it .Same has been done by them to me.


----------



## angad16 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks brother, please tell me, was your CDR accepted after that or do i need to make another one


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

angad16 said:


> Thanks brother, please tell me, was your CDR accepted after that or do i need to make another one


If you are found to be the original author of what they perceive you have copied for then they will lift plagiarism accusation .

Regards
RicTon


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

angad16 said:


> Thanks brother, please tell me, was your CDR accepted after that or do i need to make another one


My CDR got rejected .
I provided them justification that similarity might be a mere coincidence and told them that i am ready to revise some episodes.
But after that they send outcome directly as rejected.
Later i called at EA and asked them to provide me similarity found but CO said its confidential and can't disclose. So i am writing some episodes totally new and will submit it again .


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

pranabsinha said:


> My CDR got rejected .
> I provided them justification that similarity might be a mere coincidence and told them that i am ready to revise some episodes.
> But after that they send outcome directly as rejected.
> Later i called at EA and asked them to provide me similarity found but CO said its confidential and can't disclose. So i am writing some episodes totally new and will submit it again .


Did they reject and banned you, or they reject your CDR and give you another chance to submit all New episodes ?


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Did they reject and banned you, or they reject your CDR and give you another chance to submit all New episodes ?


Yes, i can resubmit CDR again.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Yes, i can resubmit CDR again.


MY CDR was rejected once and i am going to resubmit my CDR.
Do i need to write all episodes as new or i can write down the old one in my own words.
I know last time it was rejected as one of my colleague worked on same project already submitted for assessment. Kindly advice ?
Will plagiarism may come due to earlier CDR of mine as well.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

pranabsinha said:


> MY CDR was rejected once and i am going to resubmit my CDR.
> Do i need to write all episodes as new or i can write down the old one in my own words.
> I know last time it was rejected as one of my colleague worked on same project already submitted for assessment. Kindly advice ?
> Will plagiarism may come due to earlier CDR of mine as well.


You can work on the same projects but write it in your own words.Also check you final documents against plagiarism using softwares like Turnitin or whitecheck


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

RICTON said:


> You can work on the same projects but write it in your own words.Also check you final documents against plagiarism using softwares like Turnitin or whitecheck


I heard if i will check plagiarism online one set will be saved in their database and same will be reflected when EA do assesement.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

pranabsinha said:


> I heard if i will check plagiarism online one set will be saved in their database and same will be reflected when EA do assesement.


That is true if you don't understand the settings,,,,,But normally you can change settings to avoid keeping the copy in repository .

It just a bout settings


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

pranabsinha said:


> I heard if i will check plagiarism online one set will be saved in their database and same will be reflected when EA do assesement.




I think writecheck does not save our docs when we try our cdr for plagiarism and even on turniton we can disable the docs save option.. although need to confirm with senior group member. I am not completely sure..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

It would be very helpful if some one can clarify this situation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> I think writecheck does not save our docs when we try our cdr for plagiarism and even on turniton we can disable the docs save option.. although need to confirm with senior group member. I am not completely sure..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its true,but it depends on the settings,,,, you need to disable to repository storage setting


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

RICTON said:


> Its true,but it depends on the settings,,,, you need to disable to repository storage setting




I do not think there is an option in writecheck.. please confirm as i am preparing my cdr and till now i have made one and i checked it with writecheck.. Is it saved in Immi database.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

This is what i get from faq section of writecheck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> I do not think there is an option in writecheck.. please confirm as i am preparing my cdr and till now i have made one and i checked it with writecheck.. Is it saved in Immi database.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its there in Turnitin software for the premium accounts and since turnitin and whitecheck are from the same company then it should be there


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

RICTON said:


> Its there in Turnitin software for the premium accounts and since turnitin and whitecheck are from the same company then it should be there




Well i could not find such an option after checking my account.. have any one used writecheck before.??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

I purchased credit for three papers and only checked one cdr and it was very helpful.. Help fellow engineers.. need to clarify situation here..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ibbz87 said:


> another tning to add here is which could save the new applicants from this issue is:
> Use writecheck to check your cdr before submission.
> writecheck is from turnitin but for students and it uses same resourses as turnitin to check the submitted text for plagiarism.
> Hence if you have less than 3 to 4% matching content, you are good to go.
> ...




Hi there.. i bought credits from writecheck to check plagiarism and check one of my carrier episode.. my concern is, is it stores in turnitin database and when i will submit my cdr will there be 100% match ??
I am concerned..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mateeurrehman (Jul 26, 2016)

I got below comment fron EA , what should i edit in resubmission.

one or more of your career episodes have been copied .Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Just have certificate in place because some assessors may ask.Also you can split one of your projects into two episodes


Thanks RICTON for all your suggestions. I finally applied for EA Assessment today. I've arranged for a copy of the training certificate. CE 1 and CE 2 based on Academic Projects and CE 3 based on training. I just hope they don't ask for changes and hand me a positive outcome. (It isn't too much to ask for, is it? )
Finger Crossed!


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi there.. i bought credits from writecheck to check plagiarism and check one of my carrier episode.. my concern is, is it stores in turnitin database and when i will submit my cdr will there be 100% match ??
> I am concerned..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll see an option while doing plagiarism check "if you want to store the file on database" or something like that. Don't click it and you'll be fine.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vjsharma89 said:


> You'll see an option while doing plagiarism check "if you want to store the file on database" or something like that. Don't click it and you'll be fine.




Are you talking about writecheck.?
Could not find like this..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Are you talking about writecheck.?
> Could not find like this..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry!
I should have been more clear. I was talking about turnitin. Writecheck doesn't keep the submitted documents in their database.
I applied for the assessment today. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vjsharma89 said:


> I'm sorry!
> 
> I should have been more clear. I was talking about turnitin. Writecheck doesn't keep the submitted documents in their database.
> 
> I applied for the assessment today. Lets see how it goes.




Hope everything goes smoothly with you.. you use turnitin.?
Are you sure writecheck don't store what we check in their database?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hope everything goes smoothly with you.. you use turnitin.?
> Are you sure writecheck don't store what we check in their database?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used Turnitin(Have university account ) and writecheck(paid for it) both. I'm sure that writecheck doesn't store documents in their database. It's mentioned in their FAQs as well.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vjsharma89 said:


> I used Turnitin(Have university account ) and writecheck(paid for it) both. I'm sure that writecheck doesn't store documents in their database. It's mentioned in their FAQs as well.




Yes thats what exactly i think.. but needs to be on safe side.. can not take risk with EA.. when your result will come out.??
I will be eagerly waiting.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Yes thats what exactly i think.. but needs to be on safe side.. can not take risk with EA.. when your result will come out.??
> I will be eagerly waiting..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fast track applications from what I've observed here at expat forum is giving the result in about 15 days.
Let's see.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Fingers crossed.. lets hope everything goes ok with you and then i will also submit mine soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry if this is a bit off-topic as I didn't see any separate thread of CPD.
I am currently preparing my CPD and I have one and a half years of Masters to show. Is there any mandatory requirement for the number of hours (50? 60?) to be completed per year? 
Also, how to convert the one and a half years of Masters into months?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Sorry if this is a bit off-topic as I didn't see any separate thread of CPD.
> I am currently preparing my CPD and I have one and a half years of Masters to show. Is there any mandatory requirement for the number of hours (50? 60?) to be completed per year?
> Also, how to convert the one and a half years of Masters into months?


Hey
There is no mandatory number of CPD hours that you have to complete.
More the merrier (relevant ones to your nominated occupation) seems to be the case. According to MSA booklet the length should not be more than 1 page.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

What is the acceptable level of SIMILARITY INDEX? Less than 5% is acceptable?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> What is the acceptable level of SIMILARITY INDEX? Less than 5% is acceptable?


There is no set guide of similarity index by Engineers Australia. From what I've read in this forum is anything more than 10% is not acceptable.
If you have written everything in your own words, you have nothing to be worry about.


----------



## RehanAli (Aug 25, 2017)

*selection with 55 Points?*



ibbz87 said:


> another tning to add here is which could save the new applicants from this issue is:
> Use writecheck to check your cdr before submission.
> writecheck is from turnitin but for students and it uses same resourses as turnitin to check the submitted text for plagiarism.
> Hence if you have less than 3 to 4% matching content, you are good to go.
> ...


Hi My name is Rehan . I am Electrical Engineer by profession with 6.5 band in ielts and 5 years experience in engineering i am at a score of 55. one of the candidate said he got visa at 55 points. please clarify.....


----------



## RehanAli (Aug 25, 2017)

how with 55 points.... please clarify


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

RehanAli said:


> Hi My name is Rehan . I am Electrical Engineer by profession with 6.5 band in ielts and 5 years experience in engineering i am at a score of 55. one of the candidate said he got visa at 55 points. please clarify.....


This is not true for this year. The cut-off is 70 right now. Even 65 pointers are waiting for an invite. So, 55 is completely out of question this year even if you go for State Sponsorship.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm preparing a CDR. I have an engineering degree but no work-exp. 
A few questions:

1) Can I include two-month interns I did in CDR? So, 2*interns + final year project = 3 CDRs. Will that do?

2) Do we have to submit any documentation for CDR? For example, do I need to submit all 3 project reports?

Thanks.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm preparing a CDR. I have an engineering degree but no work-exp.
> A few questions:
> ...


Did you do 3rd year project? If you can include that instead of the training. That's my personal opinion.
So, 1 training, 1 3rd year project and 1 final year project.

No need to submit project reports. If CO needs them to verify your episodes, he/she'll ask for it at a later stage (this happens rarely but you should be prepared for this).
Open your account on EA website. Start MSA application progress. You can save your progress. You'll be able to see what all documents they need at this stage.
And read the MSA booklet thoroughly before attempting to write the CDR. Highly recommended.


----------



## angad16 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Help required*

Hello friends,
I did some projects during my graduation and submitted them in hard files to the college. Now I have completed my career episodes from those projects and filed them for assessment to Engineers Australia, I have got an email from them saying
"We have detected a high similarity of internet sources to your career episodes, you are thus required to provide an explanation to address this issue" 
I replied them back with a proof in written on my college letter head duly signed by my department's HOD that these projects were done by me. 
Then i got a reply from them saying, upload all the original coloured files that you submitted to your college.
Friends, what i did in college ware computer based projects and then later on i performed field trials referring to those projects only. In my Career episodes, I have mentioned the field work but in college, the files i submitted contain only computer based work.
What should I do now, should i include the field work in college submitted files or should i submit those files as it is. 
Hoping to get a positive assessment. Need your valuable suggestions


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

angad16 said:


> Hello friends,
> I did some projects during my graduation and submitted them in hard files to the college. Now I have completed my career episodes from those projects and filed them for assessment to Engineers Australia, I have got an email from them saying
> "We have detected a high similarity of internet sources to your career episodes, you are thus required to provide an explanation to address this issue"
> I replied them back with a proof in written on my college letter head duly signed by my department's HOD that these projects were done by me.
> ...


Did you perform a plagiarism check on your CEs using writecheck?
From their email it is evident that they have a doubt on your participation in the project.
Best is to send them "the field work files" along with the "reports" submitted to your college.
Do post what they reply to you next as I'm also waiting for my assessment outcome and this is scary.
Also, when did you apply to EA?


----------



## angad16 (Aug 14, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Did you perform a plagiarism check on your CEs using writecheck?
> From their email it is evident that they have a doubt on your participation in the project.
> Best is to send them "the field work files" along with the "reports" submitted to your college.
> Do post what they reply to you next as I'm also waiting for my assessment outcome and this is scary.
> Also, when did you apply to EA?


I didn't use writecheck. I used grammarly to just check my grammar errors. I applied under fast track and it took 4 weeks for their reply. I will inform you about their further replies. I wish you get a positive assessment brother.
Thanks


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

angad16 said:


> I didn't use writecheck. I used grammarly to just check my grammar errors. I applied under fast track and it took 4 weeks for their reply. I will inform you about their further replies. I wish you get a positive assessment brother.
> Thanks


Thanks. I hope you get a positive reply soon.


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

Dear Experts, please help!

I'm a new applicant, willing to apply Sub-189 for 'Electrical Engineer' profession. My situation is as follows:-

Age: 30 points
Language: 20 (Preparing for PTE)
Bachelors: 15
Experience: 5 (confusion is on this part)?

Work Status: Working in company related to architecture, as an Electrical Engineer *from June 2014 till present.
*

The question is related to my CDR. My problem is the company I'm currently working in Kuwait will not give me any reference letters, and it's really difficult to get experience letter (or) any document for that matter from them. However, I have 

- the company's agreement 1st(1year - on company letter head) & 2nd(2year-Arabic, signed letter on plain paper).
- Residency stamped on passport, where it clearly written "Electrical Engineer" & Company name in Arabic, which I can translate.
- There are no pay slips but, I can take bank statement of last 3 years from my salary account.

*Based on above evidence, can I claim from EA the following:-*

1. Including at least 2 CE from current job for qualification assessment?
2. Skill assessment for 3 years, claiming 5 points based on current job?

Really appreciate your opinion, suggestion and help, thank you!


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

Dear Experts, please help!

I'm a new applicant, willing to apply Sub-189 for 'Electrical Engineer' profession. My situation is as follows:-

Age: 30 points
Language: 20 (Preparing for PTE)
Bachelors: 15
Experience: 5 (confusion is on this part)?

Work Status: Working in company related to architecture, as an Electrical Engineer *from June 2014 till present.
*

The question is related to my CDR. My problem is the company I'm currently working in Kuwait will not give me any reference letters, and it's really difficult to get experience letter (or) any document for that matter from them. However, I have 

- the company's agreement 1st(1year - on company letter head) & 2nd(2year-Arabic, signed letter on plain paper).
- Residency stamped on passport, where it clearly written "Electrical Engineer" & Company name in Arabic, which I can translate.
- There are no pay slips but, I can take bank statement of last 3 years from my salary account.

*Based on above evidence, can I claim from EA the following:-*

1. Including at least 2 CE from current job for qualification assessment?
2. Skill assessment for 3 years, claiming 5 points based on current job?

Really appreciate your opinion, suggestion and help, thank you!


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rizzybwoy said:


> Dear Experts, please help!
> 
> I'm a new applicant, willing to apply Sub-189 for 'Electrical Engineer' profession. My situation is as follows:-
> 
> ...


MSA Booklet clearly suggests that you need to submit a set of *Primary Documents* and a set of *Secondary Documents*.
*Option 1*
Primary Documents
1. Reference Letter on Company's Official Letterhead with following details
-> 5 Job duties, Job Title
-> Exact period of employment
-> Be endorsed by the manager/supervisor/HR
-> Indicate number of work hours
-> Pay rate
-> Include Company's Official Stamp
Secondary Documents
These documents must cover the entire duration of the employment you are claiming points for.
2. Income Tax Return Acknowledgment
3. Social Security Number/Provident Fund/Super Fund/Retirement Fund
*OR*
2. Work Permit/Residence Permit
3. Official contract document from Ministry of Labour etc.

*Option 2*
Primary Documents
1. Reference Letter on Company's Official Letterhead with following details
-> Exact period of employment
-> Be endorsed by the manager/supervisor/HR
2. Job Offer Letter on Official Letterhead mentioning main duties
*OR*
2. Annual Performance Review on Company's Letterhead
Secondary Documents
These documents must cover the entire duration of the employment you are claiming points for.
3. Income Tax Return Acknowledgment
4. Social Security Number/Provident Fund/Super Fund/Retirement Fund
*OR*
3. Work Permit/Residence Permit
4. Official contract document from Ministry of Labour etc.

Unable to flourish these documents would not fetch you a positive outcome.


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

My degree date of completion is not mentioned in any of my documents, there is consolidated final result stating months of my final examinations, however, in my EA assessment they have themselves mentioned a month which is 3 months prior to my actual degree completion month. In addition, EA has also referred it as the date of reward instead of completion. 
My question is whether I should approach them again or a statutory declaration with my original dates.


----------



## babueng (Nov 2, 2017)

*CDR preparation*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. I need some suggestions for preparing my CDR.

I had completed my Civil Engineering in 2011. After completion of my bachelors, I joined my family business. 

So, I wanted to prepare my CE's based on my academic projects. But as per my marks list, project work was mentioned only once in my final year. But during my final semester, i worked on more than 3 projects along with my friends. So i want to make three CE's out of them.

So i wanted to know whether this will be a problem while getting my assessment from EA. 

Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

babueng said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I need some suggestions for preparing my CDR.
> 
> ...



There will be no problem with that


----------



## babueng (Nov 2, 2017)

RICTON said:


> There will be no problem with that


Thanks


----------



## ahsan09 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everyone!

What if someone gets banned for a year for submitting plagiarised CDRs and plans to reapply after a year? 

By how much the past negligence/wrongdoing decrease his chances of a positive outcome???


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ahsan09 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> What if someone gets banned for a year for submitting plagiarised CDRs and plans to reapply after a year?
> 
> By how much the past negligence/wrongdoing decrease his chances of a positive outcome???


Its new application,so the past wrong doing will not affect new application,have seen people banned and reapply and get positive results


----------



## momotaposhtafheem (Dec 23, 2016)

momotaposhtafheem said:


> Hi,
> Eid Mubarak...
> last year I have received the below mail from Qualifications and Skills Assessor EA...
> 
> ...






Hi everyone...... happy to inform you all that I have received the Positive outcome today from Engineers Australia. by writing my episodes..... following the Booklet only.... they asked additional requirements twice and finally i got it.
thanks guys for your suggestion.


----------



## raj143 (Mar 16, 2018)

*EA Reply*

Dear Expats,
I have applied for my Skill and Work assessment and I have got this reply from assessor. Any one who has got same reply from EA and later on got positive outcome after the clarification from applicant. Please help. Below are the exact comments from assessor.
1.We found similarities between your career episode and an online paper. Could you please explain. 
2.This career episode is not at the professional level, therefore it will not support an outcome as a Professional Automation and Control Engineer.
3.I found similarities with a career episode previously submitted to Engineers Australia. Please explain.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

raj143 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have applied for my Skill and Work assessment and I have got this reply from assessor. Any one who has got same reply from EA and later on got positive outcome after the clarification from applicant. Please help. Below are the exact comments from assessor.
> 
> ...




Well as it has already been suggested by many other forum members also that EA is very strict about plagiarism and one should check via writecheck.com paid subscription (its only 1700-1800 ₹) before submitting application to EA. Bcoz even when we take references from someone else’s work then chances are high we might copy their work unknowingly. I think same happened in your case. I can only answer your second question bcoz it happened with me also so you can re-write and submit again. For 1st & 3rd question you can say that you took help from net just to be familiar with the pattern and ask your assessor to give you a fair chance to re-submit your cdr as it was an honest mistake. Then he might give you an opportunity to do the whole process again and i think he will give you 30 days to re-submit all the docs. Other forum members can shed more light in this matter.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj143 (Mar 16, 2018)

Dear kodaan,
Thank you so much for prompt reply.I have already started to work on new career episodes for the second question. But I need some more help on query no 1 and 3. I will give a clarification letter mentioning my authenticity about my work. If you could advice more I will appreciate your time and efforts.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

raj143 said:


> Dear kodaan,
> Thank you so much for prompt reply.I have already started to work on new career episodes for the second question. But I need some more help on query no 1 and 3. I will give a clarification letter mentioning my authenticity about my work. If you could advice more I will appreciate your time and efforts.




Some other forum members can help you more who have faced same situation.. there are many whatsapp/telegram group in which you can ask to clarify about what should be your next step.. here also fellow engineers can help. I do not have any more knowledge regarding 1st & 3rd question bro... cheers.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifhameed25 (May 16, 2018)

Hello Friends

I received the following response from EA, can anyone guide me about it. Thanks

"I found evidence that entire paragraphs in this career episode has been copied from previous career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. please, explain".

What explanation should i include please guide.


----------



## A8h15h3k (Apr 8, 2018)

*Need Help*



preet123 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Dear all , On this topic I like to comment that I got positive outcome, I replied to Assessor that All my project work is done by me since I am having 12 year of exp. I explained each project in reply that it is my work and it may happen
> ...


Hi Preetpal,

Even i have been asked to provide explanation on my CDR, can you please help if possible share the bullets points as to how you explained the assessor. Did you submit any letter and what all supporting documents were included.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello, today my friend received reply from engineers Australia that all the CDR's are copied and paste.. But the truth is all written by him,he has 12 yrs of experience working in MNC.. We discussed several times about CDR"s that how to write and f
What format.. But the main problem is what should he do?? What is the best reply??. Pls help us.. If someone face same situation like this.. Pls... Thanks

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

He is Mechanical engineer still working in MNC. 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi 
Can anyone tell me what are the factors that determine whether CDRs will be accepted as Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist? I am about to start my CDR writing as Telecommunications Network Engineer and don't want to be accepted as Engineering Technologist.


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

I wish I saw this post before, I learnt it the hard way & got banned for 1 year. Redid everything again & checked my wriring with Plagarism Checker & resubmitted MSA. Hoping for the best!


----------



## mdhafezi (Jan 9, 2019)

*Assessment confusion*

Hi there.
I have a bachelor degree on Electrical Engineer from a section 2 university (which I don't know its meaning!) in 2010. after that till now i have been working full time. In 2016, I managed to pass a Master degree as I was working full time. 
Now, for my CDR, I wanted my Bachelor degree to be considered as my assessment degree, because i have about 8 years experience after it.
1- Do I need to speak about my master degree?
2- Mentioning My master, Does it help to my assessment?
3- How to reflect Master and claim the Bachelor degree in my CDR?

regards,


----------



## Sabareesan (Dec 7, 2018)

*Requesting your guidance*

Dear All,

I have completed writing the CDR and want do the plagiarism check before I submit the document to Engineers Australia. Kindly advice which software/websites help in securely doing Plagiarism checks.


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

Sabareesan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have completed writing the CDR and want do the plagiarism check before I submit the document to Engineers Australia. Kindly advice which software/websites help in securely doing Plagiarism checks.


Turnitin is the best out there. You can get 3 credit for a little amount. 
http://en.writecheck.com/

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabareesan (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for the response.Can you confirm the documents will not be self plagiarized after the documents are checked in writecheck


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sabareesan said:


> Thanks for the response.Can you confirm the documents will not be self plagiarized after the documents are checked in writecheck


It wont . Go throught the website . they have clearly mentioned that it wont be updated in their data base .

It is student version which is powered by Turnitin itself . 


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Sham890 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello

I am attempting to write my Career episode (1) from final year project done in 2006 and the other 2 career episodes from a training I Had done in 2007-2008. Will this be accepted or is there any other rule because 10 years have passed now since my graduation. Please let me know.
Thank you


----------



## FR_21 (Dec 6, 2019)

ibbz87 said:


> another tning to add here is which could save the new applicants from this issue is:
> Use writecheck to check your cdr before submission.
> writecheck is from turnitin but for students and it uses same resourses as turnitin to check the submitted text for plagiarism.
> Hence if you have less than 3 to 4% matching content, you are good to go.
> ...


WriteCheck service closed down on 20-Nov. Any suggestion for another good service


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All,
I have submitted my career episodes on March-2019 directly applying for Engineering Technologist (233914). My background is an electronics engineering and currently working in the design and development area in the Aerospace field. Since ET has become more impossible these days to get an invite, I thought on re-assessing as Engineering Professional (NEC) 233999. 

My question is, can I use the same career episodes for my second assessment?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Engg professional falls under same 2339XX Engineering Technologist stream, I believe. So getting assessed under same stream won’t provide any advantage whatsoever I think.

For example I was assessed as Production and Plant engineer (233513) which falls under Mechanical stream 2335XX, which are grouped together including Mechanical engg (233512) and industrial engg (233511). So getting assessed under ether of them 3 won’t make any difference for 189 (as long as your occupation is in relevant occupation list).


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Nilkot said:


> Engg professional falls under same 2339XX Engineering Technologist stream, I believe. So getting assessed under same stream won’t provide any advantage whatsoever I think.
> 
> For example I was assessed as Production and Plant engineer (233513) which falls under Mechanical stream 2335XX, which are grouped together including Mechanical engg (233512) and industrial engg (233511). So getting assessed under ether of them 3 won’t make any difference for 189 (as long as your occupation is in relevant occupation list).


When you are applying for state nomination for 491/190, then there is an obvious advantage for 233999. These days, I'm not bothered much about 189...! It will not be for my points range.

Regards,
Vattic


----------

